# حول "طقس صوم الميلاد"



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام ومحبة المسيح

أرجو تقديم شرح وافي حول طقس الميلاد:

متى يبدأ،ومتى ينتهي؟

كيفية الصيام،وهل هو مثل الصيام الكبير؟

وربنا يبارك خدمتكم.​*


----------



## صوت الرب (27 نوفمبر 2010)

صوم الميلاد مدته : 43 يوم 
يبدأ من 25 نوفمبر وينتهى 7 يناير

ما اعرفه أن طريقة الصوم 
لا تختلف عن طريقة الصيام الكبير


----------



## اليعازر (27 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> صوم الميلاد مدته : 43 يوم
> يبدأ من 25 نوفمبر وينتهى 7 يناير
> 
> ما اعرفه أن طريقة الصوم
> لا تختلف عن طريقة الصيام الكبير




*شكرا على المعلومة


ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*صوم الميلاد يبدأ 25 نوفمبر وينتهى 6يناير الساعة12 ليلا مع خروج قداس الميلاد
ويأكل المسيحيين ليلا لحوم (أكل العيد )
الصيام عبارة عن إمتناع عن اللحوم والبيض والجبن واللبن 
ولكن مسموح بأكل الأسماك ماعدا الأربعاء والجمعة
تؤكل الخضروات والبقول ويستخدم الزيت فى الطهى بدل السمن


الصيام الكبير لا يؤكل فيه أسماك ويكون صوم إنقطاعى يوميا حتى 3م  
ماعدا السبت والأحد بدون صوم إنقطاعى
ويكون الأكل خضروات وبقول دون سمك

*


----------



## bob (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمة 
بالنسبة لصيام الميلاد هو احدي صيامات الدرجة الثانية و يصام انقطاعيا حتي الساعة التاسعة (3 مساءا)و يؤكل فيه اسماك ما عدا الاربعاء و الجمعة  بعكس الصيام الكبير و هو صيام من الدرجة الاولي و يصام انقطاعيا حتي صلاة الحادية عشر (5 مساءا)و لا يؤكل فيه اسماك اما صيام الميلاد فيصلي بالطريقة السنوي في الاسبوعين الاول و الثاني و يصلي بالطريقة الكيهكي حتي اخر الصيام و يصلي فرايحي في قداس العيد و اما البرامون فيصلي سنوي و لا يؤكل فيه سمك و يتراوح مدتة من 1-3 ايام *


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما اعرفه عليك الصيام الى ليلة عيد الميلاد تبدأ بعدها بأكل اللحم اما قبلها فقط خضار وحبوب وبقول وصوم *

*انقطاعي ويختلف من اي ساعة لساعة ولكن على الاغلب 2 ليلا الا 3 العصر وهذه طريقة صيامي *

*بالنسبة لي *


----------

